# Backgrounding Shed



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

Hello all,
I am considering building a shed for backgrounding calves and wanted to get opinions from experts.
My plan was to build a 30x50 shed possibly with a concrete floor to keep some calves in.
I figured I could buy some 3-400lb calves at the auction put 2-300lbs on them and send them back to the sale. I know it's probably not the most profitable system but I could get rid of some hay that isn't horse quality. I was planning on giving them free choice hay and feeding ground ear corn/soybeans mix around 14% protein.

My main question was how many calves would a 30x50 barn support? They'll have access to an acre lot around the barn and I'd like to have several calves but I also don't want a muddy nasty mess because I have too many.

I hope you'll all weigh in on this and any tips would be appreciated. I've had more experience in row croos than livestock even though I've been around cows my whole life.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Not an expert opinion Up here we would never put 300- 400 lb calves on concrete but maybe in your area it's needed. As for barn space, if it is a lean to it would handle 50 head or more, if the calves have to go through an end to reach the back of the shed 40 would be about right. Of course when they are smaller more would fit. An acre may be tight for that many head if you are prone to lots of rain though.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

First , Dod you really need a barn to do this ? I can understand the shade in the summer and something for the winter but either requires a full out barn . Maybe plan this on a seasonal basis ? And instead of concrete you might think about paving . I have it in barns and works well . Cost is a lot easier on pocket book to .


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

carcajou said:


> Not an expert opinion Up here we would never put 300- 400 lb calves on concrete but maybe in your area it's needed. As for barn space, if it is a lean to it would handle 50 head or more, if the calves have to go through an end to reach the back of the shed 40 would be about right. Of course when they are smaller more would fit. An acre may be tight for that many head if you are prone to lots of rain though.


I figured the concrete would help cut down on some mud and be a bit easier to clean out, however I'm not opposed to a dirt floor.


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

siscofarms said:


> First , Dod you really need a barn to do this ? I can understand the shade in the summer and something for the winter but either requires a full out barn . Maybe plan this on a seasonal basis ? And instead of concrete you might think about paving . I have it in barns and works well . Cost is a lot easier on pocket book to .


It wouldn't be a barn as much as it would just be a roof over their heads and a place to feed. I figure if I do build it and the backgrounding thing doesn't work out I'll have another shed for hay and equipment. Does your asphalt hold up pretty well when running a skid steer or other equipment over it?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Years ago when we had cattle the pens with concrete floors always took twice as much bedding as dirt floors just my experience.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

After you pour concrete you wonder why you didn't do it yrs ago,Sure is a lot easier to clean up especially with a skid loader.

The bigger the cattle and the more cattle per sq ft the more you need concrete.


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> After you pour concrete you wonder why you didn't do it yrs ago,Sure is a lot easier to clean up especially with a skid loader.
> The bigger the cattle and the more cattle per sq ft the more you need concrete.


I figure I might start off with dirt for the first set of calves and if I don't lose too much money on them (no guarantees in farming) I'll get some concrete down. I figure the clean out time will be much quicker with concrete and hopefully with an acre to roam on they won't spend all their time in the shed making manure.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Do you plan on feeding inside? And what kind of water set-up? If they don't need to go outside and they aren't cramped in building they are not gonna leave. You'll be cleaning more than you think. If I was putting up another building it would sit on 4 foot concrete walls and be more of a bedding area with a yard we're they eat and drink outside. Kind of a three sided deal. Even smaller cattle will raise heck on your walls and accidents happen with equipment loading out manure. Not saying you have to put up a huge monoslope or something but a guy can take ideas and utilize on a smaller scale


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

Smoothy said:


> Do you plan on feeding inside? And what kind of water set-up? If they don't need to go outside and they aren't cramped in building they are not gonna leave. You'll be cleaning more than you think. If I was putting up another building it would sit on 4 foot concrete walls and be more of a bedding area with a yard we're they eat and drink outside. Kind of a three sided deal. Even smaller cattle will raise heck on your walls and accidents happen with equipment loading out manure. Not saying you have to put up a huge monoslope or something but a guy can take ideas and utilize on a smaller scale


I was planning on putting a feed bunk down one side of the shed but I could just as easily place it outside. I already have an automatic waterer set up in the lot so that's no issue. You got my mind to thinking maybe I could take a bunch of 2x2x6 concrete blocks and stack them 2 high for an outer wall then add a roof overhead. The blocks are pretty abundant around here since they're 3 big concrete companies close by. That would keep the cattle from tearing the walls down


----------

